# power supply surges detected.



## sew333 (Oct 12, 2012)

Hello. I have an question about one topic from internet from reddit site about power supply surges detected. 

Also listen. This is link:

https://www.reddit.com/r/pcmasterrace/comments/4m16gr/power_supply_surges_detected/



Last post, user OAFAH said:

"*The surge protection feature on Asus boards will trigger in the event of a suddenly power cut. Literally anything could trigger it, from a sudden power loss to accidentally flicking your PSU switch.
The more pressing issue is that your computer keeps suddenly restarting. That isn't normal, and usually points to one of two problems: either your PSU is not delivering stable current, or your motherboard's VRMs are unstable."*


User OAFAH said first that surge protection feature on Asus boards will trigger in the event of a suddenly power cut. Literally anything could trigger it, from a sudden power loss to accidentally flicking your PSU switch.

But then he said usually points to one of two problems: either your PSU is not delivering stable current, or your motherboard's VRMs are unstable.

So power cut ,power loss can trigger this too? So why he said next that this usually points to one of two problems: either your PSU is not delivering stable current, or your motherboard's VRMs are unstable.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

OAFAH is correct. The surge protection feature is usually triggered after an external (to the pc) power interruption. If it is being triggered repeatedly, and mains power is stable, the issue is with either the power supply or the motherboard itself.

Note that on some Asus boards, the surge protection feature seems to be extremely sensitive and will trigger when there is no actual problem. In some instances, updating system BIOS will correct it, in others the motherboard must be replaced.


----------



## sew333 (Oct 12, 2012)

First he said that surge protection feature on Asus boards will trigger in the event of a suddenly power cut. Literally anything could trigger it, from a sudden power loss to accidentally flicking your PSU switch.

But then he said usually points to one of two problems: either your PSU is not delivering stable current, or your motherboard's VRMs are unstable.

So i cant understand this. So power cut,power loss or problem with psu ,mobo?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

sew333 said:


> First he said that surge protection feature on Asus boards will trigger in the event of a suddenly power cut. Literally anything could trigger it, from a sudden power loss to accidentally flicking your PSU switch.


This is correct.



> But then he said usually points to one of two problems: either your PSU is not delivering stable current, or your motherboard's VRMs are unstable.


He actually said that repeated sudden restarts points to the board or the power supply. Also correct. Different issue though it may be related to the anti surge protection.

You have to realize, a PC is an electrical system, with several interrelated subsystems. A failure within any of those subsystems can cause issues within another subsystem which may seem totally unrelated to the original failure.


----------



## sew333 (Oct 12, 2012)

So very brief power outage can make restart pc with anti surge warning?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

A brief power outage will almost always cause your pc to shutdown and/or restart, regardless whether the surge protection is enabled.


----------



## sew333 (Oct 12, 2012)

gcavan but you said:" The surge protection feature is usually triggered after an external (to the pc) power interruption. " 

Also user OAFAH said:

"
*The more pressing issue is that your computer keeps suddenly restarting. That isn't normal, and usually points to one of two problems: either your PSU is not delivering stable current, or your motherboard's VRMs are unstable.*"


So is possible to restart pc with anti surge warning due to short power outage? Or restart is only because of not stable psu or motherboard?

I mean that only shutdowns are related to short power outages? Or restarts too?

Thank you for answer i am really appreciate it for help.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

> gcavan but you said:" The surge protection feature is usually triggered after an external (to the pc) power interruption. "
> 
> Also user OAFAH said:
> 
> ...


A key word in both statements:
*usually*: customarily; in the way that most often happens; in the ordinary course of events 
ex: He usually gets home about six o'clock.

Is not saying this always happens, but that this is the most common occurrence. Regarding the power and shutdown issues, those are the most common causes, and would be the first things a technician should check for. However, there are several other things which could cause those problems.


----------



## sew333 (Oct 12, 2012)

I ask because. 3 months ago my pc just restarted from Windows 10 desktop in idle, with anti surge warning when i was in work. I back to home and i saw screen with:"“Power supply surges detected during the previous power on ASUS anti-surge was triggered to protect system from unstable supply unit.”


So it is something with my mobo or psu or maybe power outage? I have Asus Z170-P and Corsair 750 RM . Cpu is 6700k stock, and Gtx 1080.

Checked voltages in bios, and they are fine.

Thank you for helping me.
Thats why i create this topic


----------



## sew333 (Oct 12, 2012)

Last question. Please read link:

https://www.reddit.com/r/pcmasterrace/comments/519ak3/asus_anti_surge_problem/


User Spirit89 said:

*"Got B150 Pro Gaming D3 board. It does "anti surge" when a power outage occurs. Your PSU should be fine."*

What he mean. Pc restart with anti surge warning? Or pc shutdown and then boot up with anti surge warning?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

First of all, I will no longer comment on statements quoted from other websites. 

All PCs will restart at times, often seemingly for no reason. It is generally not an issue unless it does so repeatedly.


----------



## sew333 (Oct 12, 2012)

gcavan, i promise last question oki? 

user OAFAH said:

"*The surge protection feature on Asus boards will trigger in the event of a suddenly power cut. Literally anything could trigger it, from a sudden power loss to accidentally flicking your PSU switch.
The more pressing issue is that your computer keeps suddenly restarting. That isn't normal, and usually points to one of two problems: either your PSU is not delivering stable current, or your motherboard's VRMs are unstable*."


So he mean that suddenly power cut,power loss can make pc restart with anti surge warning?


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

Sew, like when your Mother's cooker tripped the power circuit, yes, any momentary power outage, spike or brownout can trigger this behaviour if you enable that setting/software - it's by design.

Workarounds = UPS power backup, or disable the setting/uninstall the software.


----------



## sew333 (Oct 12, 2012)

So he mean that suddenly power cut,power loss can make pc restart too with anti surge warning or he mean only full shutdown?

I ask because he said next:*"The more pressing issue is that your computer keeps suddenly restarting. That isn't normal, and usually points to one of two problems: either your PSU is not delivering stable current, or your motherboard's VRMs are unstable."*

He said now about restarts that they are caused by faulty mobo or psu.

Thank you for explanation


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

Are you the same person as Spirit89 there?

Do you have sudden PC restarts without any other power issues in the house, like lights dimming or flickering?


----------



## sew333 (Oct 12, 2012)

No i am not Spirit89.

Listen please for me,ok?

Somebody said :"*"The surge protection feature on Asus boards will trigger in the event of a suddenly power cut. Literally anything could trigger it, from a sudden power loss to accidentally flicking your PSU switch.
The more pressing issue is that your computer keeps suddenly restarting. That isn't normal, and usually points to one of two problems: either your PSU is not delivering stable current, or your motherboard's VRMs are unstable."*

So he mean that suddenly power cut,power loss can make pc restart too with anti surge warning or he mean only full shutdown?

I ask because he said next:"*The more pressing issue is that your computer keeps suddenly restarting. That isn't normal, and usually points to one of two problems: either your PSU is not delivering stable current, or your motherboard's VRMs are unstable.*"

He said now about restarts that they are caused by faulty mobo or psu.

Thank you for explanation


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

So, if you are not Spirit89, please listen to me!

*STOP LOOKING FOR PROBLEMS THAT DON'T EXIST!*

All your problems with that ASUS surge protection feature have been directly related to actual mains/utility power fluctuations and outages and similar testing procedures done by you. None are related to any possible fault in any of your computer hardware.

Now stop, don't post any more here about it, what happens during a conversation about a completely different set of events simply cannot be applied to your case.

End of subject.

Fin.


----------



## sew333 (Oct 12, 2012)

I am just asking. I have restart AC POWER LOSS turned to off in bios. So why pc restarted with anti surge warning? Why it not turned off completely?


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

Perhaps the ASUS anti surge software/settings override that? I don't know, I don't/can't use it to test.

Also, I recall comments (from the ASUS/ROG forum?) suggesting that you disable/uninstall that because it's often problematic.

I'd want to use a good UPS with any suspect mains/utility supply. Beats using trick software that solves nothing and saves nothing from damage.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

> In some instances, updating system BIOS will correct it, in others the motherboard must be replaced.


The third option is to disable the ASUS Surge Protection feature in the BIOS - which is what I recommend, in addition to getting a "good" UPS with AVR (and maybe a new, quality power supply). 

This feature seems to be more bothersome than it is worth for MANY users. As noted above, it is triggered when it detects an anomaly either created by the power supply (less common), or that originates from the grid which the power supply is unable to suppress sufficiently (more common). I don't know if ASUS has set the threshold too low, or if the feature is just flawed from the start. Either way, the forums are full of ASUS antisurge problems. And in my opinion, those without problems are running with decent power supplies, and often a "good" USP with AVR, which IMO, every computer should be on. 

Understand this ASUS Antisurge feature has been around for a few years now. Typically, when one manufacturer comes up with a good feature, the competition quickly comes up with their own version. That has not happened. Gigabyte, MSI, BioStar, EVGA, ASRock - none of the other major brands have this shutdown feature. Why? Because it is just not needed! Instead, they (correctly, IMO) rely on their very sophisticated and advanced voltage regulation circuitry already included on their motherboards.


----------



## sew333 (Oct 12, 2012)

So why after power outage pc restarted with anti surge instead of shutdown? I have AC POWER LOSS RESTART OFF in BIOS.


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

sew333 said:


> So why after power outage pc restarted with anti surge instead of shutdown? I have AC POWER LOSS RESTART OFF in BIOS.





satrow said:


> Perhaps the ASUS anti surge software/settings override that? I don't know, I don't/can't use it to test.


Tell us if the anti-surge is off/disabled/uninstalled, fill in the gaps, do something to help us to help you, eh?


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

> So why after power outage pc restarted with anti surge instead of shutdown? I have AC POWER LOSS RESTART OFF in BIOS.


My "guess" is a poor implementation/integration of the feature. Note that "AC power loss restart off" BIOS setting is related to a totally different feature and scenario. It is there when facility power to the power supply is lost - such as during a bad storm. This setting is there for unattended computers/servers in remote locations so someone does not have to get up in the middle of the night and drive to the site to turn the computer back on after a power outage. 

The Antisurge function has nothing to do with losing incoming power. To me, this just illustrates another example of why the Antisurge feature should just be disabled for those people experiencing problems. It does not work correctly.


----------



## sew333 (Oct 12, 2012)

Somebody said this to me:"Defect motherboard or PSU is most likely the problem."


Listen to this?


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

No.

Listen to us.

Don't use *somebody*, if somebody wasn't helping _you_, don't listen, don't ask us.

If somebody was helping you, give us the URL to the Topic as well, context is everything.



> Tell us if the anti-surge is off/disabled/uninstalled, fill in the gaps, do something to help us to help you, eh?


^Answer please^.


----------



## sew333 (Oct 12, 2012)

Somebody said this:"*For example and again, what does a power supply do? It converts any voltage on AC (ie 90 VAC or 135 VAC) to DC voltages that do not vary by even 0.1 volts. But your PSU may not be doing its job. Minor variations on AC could cause major voltage changes on DC. "Maybe" - because we do not yet have hard facts.
To say more means first providing facts. Are light bulbs changing intensity? Since you provided no hard facts (such as the light bulb test), then others who can say what has failed are forced to say silent. Only possible are replies of speculation.
You reported a defect. Normal is for completely defective hardware to work 99% of the time. Nothing was done to cure a defect. Swapping receptacles only cured symptoms - did not eliminate a defect. A computer must work just fine on every receptacle when voltages vary significantly.
Another nature of a defect - it tends to get worse with age; long after warranties expire.
Second, Asus warned of an existing defect - that has not yet caused other failures. Your computer must work even when incandescent bulbs dim to 40% intensity. A defect was seen even when voltage never dropped that low. However since you did not provide any numbers, then every suspect is only that - a suspect.
Third, stop assuming a defect always causes failure symptoms. Normal is for something to be 100% defective - and a computer still works. Only sometimes does a defect result in a failure symptom.
Voltage dropped to 98% intensity when a defect was detected. When voltage is 100% and works, then a defect has been eliminated?
Asus message did not lie. For some reason, DC voltages were defective. But only enough that the computer remained working for now. That defect may get worse with age - after its warranty expires.
Your choices are to ignore it or get numbers to identify it. Does it still fail on the original receptacle? Did you even do a light bulb test?

https://www.reddit.com/r/buildapc/comments/5i4zz4/having_problems_with_asus_surge_protector/


So my psu have a defect like westom said? Because i had Anti Surge warning.*


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

satrow said:


> Listen to us.
> 
> Don't use *somebody*, if somebody wasn't helping _you_, don't listen, don't ask us.
> 
> ...


Don't ignore what I've said and asked for.

Topic /lock is rapidly approaching.


----------



## sew333 (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks for help,but i am little worried. Somebody said:*"If your PC reported that only with an Asus warning, then the PC has protection far exceeding what is standard or required.
Meanwhile an Asus message is how defects get reported. A PC that is defective can operate as if normal; but still be defective. Only that Asus surge message reports the defect."*

So my pc have a defect or what?

Link:

https://www.reddit.com/r/buildapc/comments/5i4zz4/having_problems_with_asus_surge_protector/dbjcfj6/


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

That *somebody* is not answering you.

You are repeatedly failing to comply with my requests.


Topic /locked


----------

